# Heating my workshop



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I just finished installing an infrared tube heater (120gal propane tank) and love it!! It heats the objects and not the air so while its running, it will heat you up in a mater of minutes, even though the air is still cold.. In other words, the air may only be 40 degrees but you will be toasty warm while its running.. I parked my car under it and the car was toasty warm after 15 minutes (warm enough to wax it if i wanted), along with everything else in the room so once it shuts off, the warm objects it heated continue to throw heat in the room.. Im sure if you parked your tractor anywhere near it, it would melt the snow off in minutes so you wouldnt have to keep it running 24/7.. Same in the morning, just flip the switch, let it run for 10-15 minutes and you tractor will be warm. I had the hood of my car and the motor felt like I just ran it, thats how warm it got yet the air was still in the 40's..


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Interesting. Those are pretty expensive aren't they?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

lmholmes11 said:


> Interesting. Those are pretty expensive aren't they?


Cheaper than a new Pellet stove.. Mine is 20ft long and 75,000 btu's and the kit ran about $800. They are built here in Michigan too..


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I will have to look into that. What's the brand, and how is it on propane?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

lmholmes11 said:


> I will have to look into that. What's the brand, and how is it on propane?


 I just installed it and have about 20 hours on it and used maybe 10% of a 120gal tank.. Here is a link to the one I have: http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/5352884690.html


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the idea of the infrared tube heater, I never thought of it. Thanks


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

How big is your garage and what BTU did you get?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

lmholmes11 said:


> How big is your garage and what BTU did you get?


Mine is 75,000 BUT's.. My garage is 2 garages that are connected together for a total of 30x70 but im only heating one of them so its 30x35 with 9ft ceiling..


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

My dad put one of those in his well insulated 30x50x12 about 15 yrs ago. It is hooked to the 500 that also feeds the house so not sure on fuel usage exactly but they are pretty slick. it does heat objects like cody says... stand under the firing end when it is cranked up and about burns your head. He plowed snow and it would melt the snow for sure and his truck was parked at the other end, near the exhaust end which is cooler. If I was looking to heat a barn I would install one. It was set at about 52 during deer season and it didnt kick on much and kept it nice in there.


----------

